# "Cycle-bration" 150 years of Bicycling in America



## wasp3245 (Jan 11, 2016)

June 25th and 26th  New Haven, Ct  The Green  9am both days.

April 4th 1866 marks the oldest "press recorded" bicycle ride, across the New Haven Green by Pierre Lallement.   November 20th 1866 patent # 59,915 was grant to Lallement the world's first bicycle patent.  Please come to New Haven to celebrate 150 years of bicycling.  The event is FREE  and OPEN to the WORLD to attend.  There will be bicycle rides retracing Pierre Lallement's through New Haven , Ansonia and Derby.  Bicycle demonstrations, lectures , exhibitions  all to be shared with follow friends of the pedal.  
 The event is held in conjunction with  The Wheelmen, Arts and Ideas festival of New Haven, Derby Days , and the ICHC ( International Cycling History Conference) .    There is a face book page set up for the event please see

https://www.facebook.com/groups/965165453532091/


So if you ride an Eagle or a Blue Bird, String Ray or a Kangaroo, racer or an Ingo, Ordinary or an extra- ordinary, recumbent or double frame bike, tandem or quad, home built or custom built , balloon or solid , you are 8 or 98  head to New Haven with your bicycle to celebrate the wonderful world of bicycling.    

The 27th annual  ICHC  ( International Cycling History Conference)  to be hosted at the Best Western Hotel in North Haven .  This will be the site for an antique bicycle exhibit, and lectures beginning Sunday June 26th  12-6 pm . Free to all . 
If you wish to attend the balance of the conference Monday-Wednesday registration is required 

Additional information 

http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/events/2016-06-26.asp


The 200th anniversary is a long ways off.... please plan and  come to New Haven June 25th and 26th 2016
Thank you  Carey Williams





Where is all began the Green of New Haven , CT  see you June 25th  and 26th!


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello world  here is the latest flyer ... please plan and attend the "Cycle-Bration"   150 years of bicycling in America


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello world

Robert Sterba  was very kind to promote the Cycle-Bration event on his outstanding website.  Check out link

http://www.sterba-bike.cz/item/150-years-of-bicycling-in-america?lang=EN


While there cruise around Robert's website ( under museums and gallery)  touring  the finest bicycle museums around the world.  Or check out the wealth of information under specialized articles and catalogs.

  Just added to the "Cycle- Bration" weekend  ...Friday June 24th is Critical Mass  ( yes around the world ) but more to the point  in New Haven meeting at the flag pole in the New Haven Green . Bicycling related movie at the end of the ride .

Pedal  to New Haven and celebrate 150 years of bicycling in America .


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello world

Cycle- Bration and the ICHC ( International Cycling History Conference )  has been honored to make it to the cover of the VCC (Veteran Cycle Club) based in UK but members around the ever shrinking globe. please see  http://www.v-cc.org.uk/
Come to New Haven June 25th- 26th ..where America learned to ride a bicycle.
Cheers Carey


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 3, 2016)

Over the past few years, New Haven has become a great city changing to the needs of the cycling community. They've added miles and miles of dedicated lanes inside the city itself. Home of Yale University, it is also has a rich architectural history. Beautiful buildings. This is going to be a great event, and a lot of local community organizations are on board. I can't wait.


----------

